# so funciona um core em AMD dual core

## ensarman

esta e a inforaçao de /proc/cpuinfo

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2210.325

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 1

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc

bogomips        : 4424.02

```

tentei me baixar o dirver da AMD e copilar de novo o kernel mas nada aconteceu

----------

## humpback

Na configuração do kernel:

 Processor type and features -> [*] Symmetric multi-processing support ->  [*]   Multi-core scheduler support (NEW)   

Recompilas o kernel e instalas, reboot e já deve ficar.

----------

## ensarman

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Na configuração do kernel:
> 
>  Processor type and features -> [*] Symmetric multi-processing support ->  [*]   Multi-core scheduler support (NEW)   
> 
> Recompilas o kernel e instalas, reboot e já deve ficar.

 

ja tentei facer isso mas ainda nada

----------

## ensarman

econtrei esto nos logs:

```
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.60.1)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
```

ten algo que vero a bios

----------

## thiagonunes

Qual o modelo da sua placa mãe? Talvez você tenha que atualizar a bios dela.

Leia isso:http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/artigos/1154/4

e isso: http://www.clubedohardware.com.br/artigos/1019

----------

## ensarman

minha placa mae  uma biostar:

[url]http://www.biostar.com.tw/products/mainboard/board.php?name=NF61V%20Micro%20AM2(Ver.1.0) [/url]

na web da biostar nao posso encontrar upgrades para o bios da placa.

vou ler os atigos, parecem interesantesLast edited by ensarman on Mon Mar 12, 2007 8:09 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## ensarman

cara gostei dos atigos, estao uito interesantes mas nao vi por nehum lugar como ativar o soprte dual core para linux.

----------

## thiagonunes

Acho que não se trata do suporte no linux especificamente, mas do suporte a dual core na bios. Porém é estranho que não existe nenhuma atualização pra essa bios.

Tens algum outro sistema esteja funcionando o dualcore?

Não sei mais como lhe ajudar, mas sujiro que entres na lista de usuários brasileiros do gentoo, lá provavelmente alguém vai poder te responder. É só mandar um mail pra gentoo-user-br+subscribe@gentoo.org .

----------

## ensarman

no wondows o dual core funciona bem mas e muito lento.

 *Quote:*   

> Não sei mais como lhe ajudar, mas sujiro que entres na lista de usuários brasileiros do gentoo, lá provavelmente alguém vai poder te responder. É só mandar um mail pra gentoo-user-br+subscribe@gentoo.org .

 

vou prguntar nas listas tb. vlw

esqueci de te dicer que tenho a versao de 32 bits  e meus cflags ainda estao como pentum4. issto e porque o dosco durop e de uma pentim4 e ele vai voltar para la quando compre um novo HD [/code]

----------

## thiagonunes

Talvez o windows esteja lento por estar implementando smp mas com um core só. O funcionar que você diz é o gerenciador de tarefas mostrar dois gráficos de processamento?

Bom, quanto as cflags de pentium 4 eu posso dizer que (obviamente) não é o mais indicado, mas a princípio não vejo problemas.

E boa sorte.

----------

